# 13 Pin Wiring Diagram



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

hi can anyone please put a printable wiring diagram on for me only we have got the new 13 pin euro socket on the van and i need to put a 13 pin plug on my tail board and without a diagram i havent got a clue thanks in advance steve


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Google is your friend.....

http://uk-trailer-parts.co.uk/wiring-a-13-pin-euro-plug

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

sprokit said:


> Google is your friend.....
> 
> http://uk-trailer-parts.co.uk/wiring-a-13-pin-euro-plug
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)[/quoteHi Keith tried that wont let me print it off i need someone to put a printable one on cheers anyway steve]


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

OK

Try this one then......


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

sprokit said:


> OK
> 
> Try this one then......


fantastic cant thank you enough exactly what i needed


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

*Led Lighting? Is It Worth It?*

We've been thinking for sometime about swapping the light bulbs in the habitation area to LED bulbs, mainly to reduce power consumption on the long winter evenings.

Our local accessory shop sell for about 32€ a pair for G4 2watt bulbs giving a stated 90 Lumins each.

A bit pricey I thought as we need 8.

Having browsed flee-bay I found that I could get 1w stated as giving 140 Lumins each at a fraction of the price, so I duely ordered them.

To be honest I'm not over impressed with the result. The original bulbs give a much warmer and more comfortable light than the new ones.

Although having said that, the light in the kitchen area seems a better light to work in, bizarre!

Though then again with the new bulbs I'm only using 0.3 amps ph via the 4 lamps in the lounge instead of 3.3amps ph with the old ones.

I've found a good compromise is to have 2 of each in the lounge. The light then is quite useable and I'm still saving a bit on battery power.

To be honest, if I'd paid the accessory shop price and got the overall result that I have got I'd be really P***ed off.

So, have I bought the wrong bulbs? and if so what should I have bought?

What are other folks experiences of these LED bulbs? Either via flee-bay or accessory shops?


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Far easier is an adaptor 13pin to 7pin

like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-13-pi...ccessories_Touring_Travel&hash=item43a8e2c56f

Scattycat I would do a re post of your question in a new Topic


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Oooops!

Sorry, I've re-posted in Motorhome Chat. 
Is that okay?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Info for all here

WIRE NO COLOUR	ISO 11446	ISO/DIN 1724	Cable mm sq min. DUTY
1 Yellow 1 1	1.5	Left Indicator
2 Blue 2 2	1.5	Rear fog
3 White 3 3	2.5	Return for 1,2,4-8
4 Green 4 4 12N	1.5	Right indicator
5 Brown 5 5	1.5	Right side / rear lights
6 Red 6 6	1.5	Stop lights
7 Black 7 7	1.5	Left side


8 Blk/Red 8 1	1.5	Reversing light
9 Brn/Wh 9 4	2.5	12 V permanent
10 Green 10 6	2.5	12V when charging
11 Red 11 7 12S	2.5	Return for 10
12 12 2 -	coding for coupled trailer.
12 *** Blue 2	2.5	Van battery charging supply.
13 White 13 3	2.5 Return / negative for 9 to 12
5	1.5


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> Info for all here
> 
> WIRE NO COLOUR	ISO 11446	ISO/DIN 1724	Cable mm sq min. DUTY
> 1 Yellow 1 1	1.5	Left Indicator
> ...


----------

